# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The clash of Emmerdale and Easties tonight

## Keating's babe

ARGH.  I'm in a dilemma with which one to watch seeing as I'm still having problems getting my VCR to work.  :Ponder:   :Searchme:

----------


## MiTcHeLlS_rOk

Argh! I didn't realise they were on at the same time!!
Good job I got a few blank tapes at the ready!!
Holz x0x

----------


## Keating's babe

Me neither until I read the paper at lunchtime.  

I should really watch Emmerdale as I can watch Easties on Sunday... but isn't tonight when Sam tells Peggy the truth about Chrissie?

----------


## alan45

Personally I think Emmerdale will be the better of the two tonight with Zoe finding out she has been decieved by her new lover 'EFFIE'

I will of course tape EE and watch it later but I cant see it being as good as the Dales

----------


## Luna

At the moment id choose eastenders over emmerdale - there's nothing really going on in emmerdale

----------


## Jade

watch emmerdale, then ee at 10 on bbc3

----------


## chance

watch emmerdale record ee with sky +

----------


## dddMac1

i'm going to watch the first 1/2 hour of Emmerdale then turn over to BBC1 at 7.30

----------


## Keating's babe

> Personally I think Emmerdale will be the better of the two tonight with Zoe finding out she has been decieved by her new lover 'EFFIE'
> 
> I will of course tape EE and watch it later but I cant see it being as good as the Dales


What's the deal with Effie, why has she suddenly sold Zoe down the river?

----------


## Keating's babe

> i'm going to watch the first 1/2 hour of Emmerdale then turn over to BBC1 at 7.30


Good idea, I'll probably do the same.

----------


## alan45

> What's the deal with Effie, why has she suddenly sold Zoe down the river?


A large cash inducement from SADie King

----------


## Keating's babe

> A large cash inducement from SADie King


Ah yes, the flash of cash and the shallow people in soap have changed sides. 

LOL @ SADie - take it you are not her biggest fan?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im watching Emmerdale, gonna tape EE!

----------


## Kaydie

I'll watch emmerdale and record eastenders on the sky+ (sky+ is soooo useful)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ah yes, the flash of cash and the shallow people in soap have changed sides.


If I was Zoe, I would have told Effie to Eff-off.  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> If I was Zoe, I would have told Effie to Eff-off.


lmao

----------


## Jemma

lol! I watched Emmerdale and flicked over in the ad breaks to EE but it looks as if I didn't miss much tbh.

----------


## alan45

> . 
> 
> LOL @ SADie - take it you are not her biggest fan?


SAD describes her allged acting abilities of lack of

----------


## Keating's babe

I got too engrossed in Emmerdale to turn over and watch EE.  I did turn over in the break though but nothing was happening that made me wanna stick with it.

----------


## Jojo

> watch emmerdale record ee with sky +


Oh how I love having Sky +  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debbie Meadows

They clash again on Thursday I think with Emmerdale being an hour long again because of Zoe's trial!

----------

